# Trying to find the TV Show...



## MasterInstructor (4 Feb 2010)

I am trying to find a TV Show that my dad told me... 

He says It was about Canadian Navy and life on board, film around Caribbean on HMCS Presever .. He thinks it was on Discovery Channel and named Warship or Warships. He saw part of an Episode... 

I have been looking all over the internet to find it and I could not... Any ideas?

Edited to take out wrong information


----------



## aesop081 (4 Feb 2010)

He may be thinking of "Anatomy of a Warship" featuring HMCS Winnipeg.


----------



## MasterInstructor (4 Feb 2010)

Found it! There is a show called Warships on Equator HD. I never heard of this channel before and my cable company does not provide it.. He is with a different company...

Show sounds pretty cool, anyone watched it before? I hope I can find a way to download it...


http://www.equatorhd.ca/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=64:art-warships&catid=25:catw&Itemid=3

I will check out Anatomy of a Warship as well! Thanks CDN Aviator

cheers


----------



## aesop081 (4 Feb 2010)

Interesting indeed. My cable company does not seem to carry this chanel either. I shall keep an eye out for this program.


----------



## FDO (4 Feb 2010)

A friend of mine told me he saw a couple of shows on Preserver/Protectuer and Iroquois on "Oasis". Been on several times. said it was very well done and he now understands why I'm the way I am. 

Not sure what he means by that!!


----------



## MasterInstructor (4 Feb 2010)

Looks like  Oasis HD™, Equator HD™, Treasure HD™ and Rush HD™ are owned by the same company High Fidelity HDTV, too bad Shaw Cable does not have it....


----------



## cobbler (6 Feb 2010)

DVD can be purchased here

http://www.longtailnet.com/1296/warships-two-disc-set


----------



## MasterInstructor (6 Feb 2010)

cobbler said:
			
		

> DVD can be purchased here
> 
> http://www.longtailnet.com/1296/warships-two-disc-set



Thanks so much! Too bad I leave for BMQ too soon. I will have to watch it after I am done.


----------

